# Kdog's Pumilio rebuild



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I'm new to the board but i have been keeping and collecting for years. I recently got back into Dendros and stated a new build. Here is my progress sofar for my 18x18x24 Exo with custom back ground.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Now I'm waiting for my last parts to mixing up my clay subtrate


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks good. Are you doing a false bottom or going with the clay balls. Did you glue a branch on to that cork round?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

What type of pumilio?


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

scoy said:


> What type of pumilio?


I not sure exactly yet but leaning towards Salt Creeks 



slimninj4 said:


> Looks good. Are you doing a false bottom or going with the clay balls. Did you glue a branch on to that cork round?


Yes. I got my clay finished and planted a few items last night. Waiting on the weather here to break so my bromeliads and spring tails can ship. I siliconed the branch on


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

More pics coming soon. Hoping for the weather here to break and warm up so my springtails and bromeliads can ship!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great tank! I like it!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like I will be getting the rest of my items this week to finish up!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Updates!







































This is where i am now. Springtails and Isos added. frogs in a few weeks!


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking great! Any plans for applying some moss mix all over?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it this a viv for frogs or geckos? I ask you because the plant red circled looks like a Sanseveria trifasciata. This plant does not like wet environments such as rainforest vivs.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Is it this a viv for frogs or geckos? I ask you because the plant red circled looks like a Sanseveria trifasciata. This plant does not like wet environments such as rainforest vivs.


Kdog's pumilio rebuild . I believe hes leaning towards salt creeks.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

If so, that plant does not go well in a frog viv. Does anyone have experiences to the contrary about this?


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks jruffing46! I picked up some Cristobal froglets 










today. These little guys are great.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> Is it this a viv for frogs or geckos? I ask you because the plant red circled looks like a Sanseveria trifasciata. This plant does not like wet environments such as rainforest vivs.


Thanks for the heads up. I will keep my eye on it and remove if it starts to decline


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice frogs! Cristos are the pums that I recommend as first pums: bold and beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah I'm glad I went with them. So far one male started calling last night. It was very cool to see in person. 




rigel10 said:


> Very nice frogs! Cristos are the pums that I recommend as first pums: bold and beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Some updated pics after some rework, editions and changes.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Working on a plan for hiding the fan


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

My suprize after work today!!


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice! That's exciting. Can I ask where you got your wood? Those are some great looking pieces.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

zimmerj said:


> Nice! That's exciting. Can I ask where you got your wood? Those are some great looking pieces.



I got some from online (can't remember exactly who), I think Joshs Frogs, and by chance found the big cork piece at Petco.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Kdog, got an update for us? How are the little fellas?


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

They are coming along well! They also laid some more eggs in another location too! Hopefully food for these guys


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Its a great build, and all the work on the hard scape really paid off. The frogs seem to like it, since theyve already "broken it in". Keep us posted with the tads and congrats again, its a beautiful viv with some amazing inhabitants!!!


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

You're making me want some Cristobal's  They are beautiful frogs!


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

So far one tad has been moved to one of my front broms so I can watch it develop! The female already deposited some eggs in there fro food too


----------

